# Job in Abu Dhabi



## new2abudhabi (Feb 17, 2012)

I am an Indian living in the US. I recently got an offer from an oil company (ADNOC group)with their software group at Grade -14. I have about 12 years of experience. I am offered with a monthly salary of 20,000 AED + accomodation 175,000 AED + child education allowance. I am married with one daughter (age 3). I do not have any prior idea of the pay/expenditure in Middle East/ UAE. I would appreciate if any of you could help me sharing your views on the following : 

1. Is grade 14 is good? What level it is considered? what would be the possible reporting structure? 

2. Is 20,000 AED a good package?

3. what would be approx my total expenditure ( considering that I neither spend lavishly nor economical) and how much I can save. 

4. I heard that the company do not provide child education allowance till age 5. Any idea about the monthly fee in a decent montessori school/Pre-Kinder Garten school.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

1. Grade 14 is alright. Typically you will be reporting to a team leader who is grade 16.
2. 20k is probably the low end of the grade 14 pay package (grade 16 typically get 30+k + 200k accom)
3. That is plenty of money for you considering you only have 1 child. I am comparing this with living in NZ (which is equivalent to living in London)
4. Not sure


----------

